# Sorting out the standards



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

Good video that explains how NEC, OSHA, NFPA 70E, and IEEE intertwine with each other and what it all means. 
http://www.labelprinters.org/blog/2009/07/video-electrical-standards-regulations.html
A little dry, but hey, how can discussing standards not be


----------



## Chris Kennedy (Nov 19, 2007)

Zog said:


> A little dry, but hey, how can discussing standards not be


I enjoyed that. Thanks.


----------

